# UNCOPT File Browser



## programingjd (May 11, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Android Version:: 4.0.2 (ICS)

Source:: 
UNCOPT File Browser is another file browser/manager/explorer, but its main goal was to match the dark holo style of the preference screens and default launcher.

   

Navigation is similar to the default ice cream sandwich launcher: you navigate from one page to the next by swiping.
Swipe in to enter a directory or archive, swipe out to go back.
It has the same overswipe animation as the launcher.

 

The settings provide options for toggling on/off the splash screen, help animations, header labels, hidden files.
You can also change the shortcuts you see on the start screen, change file/open association defaults, and
enable root access.

   

When root access is enabled, you can browse restricted folders and change permissions



Archives are handled as regular folders. You swipe into them to see their content (archives inside archives inside archives... are supported). When you are inside an archive, you can view or share its content like normal, without the need to extract it first. Copy works too.

   

There's a selection mode to facilitate multi selection for copy/paste; and a find/filter mode.

  

The layout is optimized for both phone and tablets.



The application is available in two different versions:
- a paid version with no ads (available on Google Play)
- a free version with an ad-banner (available on Google Play, from the website, and from various alternate app stores).

Right now only Ice Cream Sandwich is supported. If there's a demand, it will be ported to Android 3.x, but it's unlikely to be ported to 2.x.

For more information, please visit http://uncopt.com/android/filebrowser/ or ask a question in this thread.

Thank you.


----------

